

SF Tickets for 'Geek Reading with Randall Munroe' on sale now - nixme
http://action.eff.org/site/Calendar?view=Detail&id=100141

======
nixme
For those in/near SF, the tickets for the SF stop are available now. I'll be
there, anyone else planning on going?

